# My other half!!!!!!! pic heavy!!!



## Girl about town (Feb 24, 2008)

So finally got round to taking pics of my stash, have only been obsessively collecting for the last year , but i do use it all! i adore collecting all the LE items and generally hoarding make up.Don't have time to write down all the shades etc but if you want to know any just ask!!!!!,had to do links to my pics as couldn't work out how to make my images small enough!!!

Firstly The traincase where my beloved lives













































































tHANKS guys xxxxx


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

awesome collection and the traincase looks so pretty all full!!

for the lipglasses, what are the two ones on the far left, that are tall?


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 24, 2008)

aaah they are lip laquers in varneesh and babied!! forgot to write that they weren't only lipglasses, there is also two lip gellees on the far right too x


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW u have an amazing collection, where did you get the traincase? i can never find a nice one anywhere and yours look really nice and big x


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

i love your collection!!!

where did you get your traincase from it looks great?

TIA 
xoxo


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 24, 2008)

I got it off an ebay seller called Boxy lady she sells all different ones it was £35 and free delivery and came within 2 days, its a great traincase xxxx


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 24, 2008)

great collection!!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 24, 2008)

_*Wow!! Beautiful! Looks like a really fun place to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 24, 2008)

Great collection!  Love the organization!


----------



## Julzie (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great stash! I love the lipstick collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 24, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  Is all just looks so pretty!!  And I want that traincase! LOL  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats the piggie all the way to the right?  Its so pretty!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

What a great collection


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 5, 2008)

Its pink pearl pigment !!! its my fave i bought it with the snowgirl collection in 2002 but i believe its being repromoted with heatherette!!!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 24, 2008)

i added thumbnails to make it easier to view, and also added my recent hauls and some fafi madness xxxx


----------

